# Bow Max Arrow Case from Plano



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Had the opportunity and privilege to review a couple of Plano Moldings newest products. The first is from the Protector Series called the Bow-Max Arrow Case. The Black 36X10.75X4 arrow case boasts a patented PillarLock system designed to serve as an internal structure to keep the cases sides from being "crushed" and damaging the contents inside. This bow case snaps securely, protecting your arrows from damage or coming open. The Sur-Lok arrow holders securely hold 18 aluminum or carbon arrows. When you pick up your case you will feel the comfort of the molded-in handle. 
I found this to be a very high quality plastic case designed to take many years of traveling, hunting trips and abuse while protecting your expensive arrows inside. 
So, this season if you are looking for a case to store your arrows visit www.planomolding.com

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------



## Tkd-0331 (Feb 5, 2011)

I also have this case and like it as well. But my Easton epic ST arrows do not fit in the supplied arrow brackets. Too small of a a a diameter.


----------

